# Etree is Growing



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The Etree list has been growing more the past 3 weeks than the prior 3 months. It's great to see guys. Please help it grow even more by emailing all of your hunting/fishing buddies and have them sign up!

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/signup.php


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Chris, down the not too distant road we need to look at some media ads for the ETREE and nodakoutdoors. I think some of the sportsman clubs may be willing to chip in. Can't thank you enough for this site and the ETREE work you do. When do you settle in Bis?


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Billboards on a few of the Highways would work (are they too expensive ???)

CONCERNED about the Future of HUNTING in NORTH DAKOTA ???

Sign up for the ETREE at WWW.NODAKOUTDOORS.COM


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Awesome!!!
When we're ready, I know a good media guy..


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Dick Monson said:


> When do you settle in Bis?


I'll be living in Bismarck full-time by April 23rd.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I think I might join just because you Nodaks put up with me all winter.
:beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Goldy's Pal said:


> I think I might join just because you Nodaks put up with me all winter.
> :beer:


Send all contributions (Jacksons and Grants) to the sportsmans groups of ND to help put extreme limits on NR's and G/O's :beer:  .

Your right goldy, I am starting to like you, buy all the love you want and I'll keep your back for you!!  :beer:


----------

